# A warning for all reptile keepers.



## Duzzie (Dec 22, 2005)

*Please all reptile keepers read this post. I would hate to hear of anyone going through what Busybee and I have been through in the past 2 days.*

We keep all our reptiles in our spare beedroom with a normal room heater to keep the room at a constant 25 degrees. Then we used individual heat mats and lamps on mat stats to get each tank temperature right. When we got home from work yesterday, I went into the reptile room and the temperature in the room was over 40 degrees. I checked over all the animals and found most of them were dead. Below is a list of what survived and what we lost.

What appears to have happened is a malfunction of the themostat on the heater in the room. We had a normal electric room heater which has a built in thermostat. It seems that the thermostat on the room heater failed to cut off at 25 degrees and kept pumping out the heat. I have no idea why the thermostat failed, it had been working fine for 2 months since we moved house. At 45 degrees the animals didn't stand a chance. All the ones that survived were at floor level so must have been that little bit cooler. 

The circuit breaker made no difference, as it was the thermostat that failed, as far as the circuit breaker was aware, the heater was working fine. It would only be if their was an electrical fault that the circuit breaker would have kicked in.

The lesson for everyone is, if you use a heater to heat your reptile room, please dont rely on the built in thermostat alone. Use a second thermostat, with the correct power rating for the room heater, as a backup. That way if the built in thermostat fails, you have a second thermostat to prevent the temps getting too high. I would hate to hear of anyone else going through what we have. Hopefully our experience will help avoid others going through the same. Busybee and me are absolutely devestated by this loss, we are just numb. As you can see from the lists below, our collection has been all but whiped out.

Losses
Poppy blue tongue skink.
2 cresties,
Mizzy female bearded dragon,
red tegu,
Slinky red ridgetailed monitor,
Snowie snow corn,
Suki strawberry snow corn,
Red hypobloodred corn
Banana and Bananaman hurricaine butter motleys
Hunnee and Casper the ghost motleys,
Mysti lavender stripe corn,
Buttons and Axel normal cube/stripe het lavenders.
2 african house snakes,
Smoothie brazilian rainbow boa,
Fishie royal python,
Nutmeg ghost het bloodred
Pecan coral snow het bloodred
Hazelnut hypo het bloodred
male and female reverse oketee corns,
their 2 babies corns
Huffee, Hogmanay and baby the western hognoses
Timmy and Jimmy mexican red knee and avic metallica,
small mexican red knee,
p. irmina Tarantulas x 2 
p. striata Tarantulas x 3
Wooly curly haired tarantula
Monster salmon pink Tarantula x1
Madam green bottle blue Tarantula x1
Girly a. seemani x1.

What we have left after the tragedy :
Draca and Kizzy the beardies. 
Nyoga and Dumpling colombian rainbow boas, 
Walnut and Pinky hypo lavenders corns.
Amelia amel het snow & bloodred corn.
Sandi Kenyan sand boa

Sorry for being the bearer of such sad news.

Duzzie


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

omg i am so so sorry  i cant imagine what you must be feeling. thank you for sharing this with us i hope people will read this and learn.

must of been hard to come on and tell everyone


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

good lord, thats a loss and a half..

very sorry to hear this, same happened to my mate rachel not that many years back...

N


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

Nerys said:


> good lord, thats a loss and a half..
> 
> very sorry to hear this, same happened to my mate rachel not that many years back...
> 
> N


Yes it did suck big time so belive me I know the feeling, i have a sticky on livefood forums when the same happened to me in my shed 2years back, i still feel sick thinking about it.

So if ya wanna chat add me on msn or somethin [email protected]

Rach


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

thats terrible news ..


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

as I said over on AP Gareth, im really sorry for your loss, I cant believe it, stay strong mate.


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh my god, what a sad sad thing to happen, I bet your are heart renched. I cant imagine what you guys must be going through.

I'm lost for words, sorry.

My thoughts are with you guys

Rob.


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your losses guys


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

I feel soo sorry for you, soo much money lost out on, but i suppose the grief is more of a worry.
I know this probably wont make you laugh but at leats the food bill will be cut (trying to cheer you up :/ )


----------



## Storm Python (Jan 10, 2008)

*Good god!!!!! sorry to hear this.*


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

so sorry to hear this. stay strong mate


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

the-reptile-mafia said:


> I feel soo sorry for you, soo much money lost out on, but i suppose the grief is more of a worry.
> I know this probably wont make you laugh but at leats the food bill will be cut (trying to cheer you up :/ )


In all honesty, the money never even comes into it, okay yes it's not great but finding that many dead animals and knowing what heat does is worse than knowing you've lost money - you've lost LIVES.


----------



## Duzzie (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your kind words. I would hate to see anyone go through what we have. You are 100% right rachel, money has nothing to do with it. These were our pets not just breeders. I cant put into words how upsetting this has been.


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh no i didnt mean it like that, i wern't trying to start arguements or make it worse i was just trying to sat something funny to cheer duzzie up but it didnt work :/


----------



## Sueg65 (Aug 14, 2006)

So gutted for you both on the losses.


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

thats awful news,how sad.


----------



## bennett (Jan 3, 2008)

omg i was only expecting a few but gutted 4 u you lost so many pets


----------



## busybee (Aug 20, 2006)

the-reptile-mafia said:


> Oh no i didnt mean it like that, i wern't trying to start arguements or make it worse i was just trying to sat something funny to cheer duzzie up but it didnt work :/


We know you didnt mean it.. as a joke to cheer us up. Made me smirk though. Thanks xx


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

i felt sick reading through the list im so sorry,if were me i dunno how id deal with that!


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

wow! not good! not good at all!! sorry for the losses...


----------



## odyssey (Oct 23, 2006)

im gutted just reading this and its not even my collection. really sorry for your loss. :grouphug:


----------



## itubagus (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm truely gutted for you, that is aweful loss.:sad:


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

im so sorry, thats awful, at least there were some survivors. Thanks for posting that, ive no doubt a lot of lives will have been saved by you highlighting that his can happen at least.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

I really feel for you both right now, i cannot imagine how devatated you feel it is such an awful tragedy. I know it is hard but try and keep your chins up. 
Sam


----------



## athome (Mar 13, 2008)

sorry for the loss, just a thought can you claim on the insurance,


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I can't even begin to imagine how you are both feeling right now - the thought of the losses you have suffered brought a lump in my throat.

R.I.P little ones and I sincerely hope you both find the strength to get through this.

Thinking of you xx


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

OMG so sorry to hear that guys. Uber huge cuddles. I can't begain to imagine how upset you 2 must be. 

Jay


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

not much brings a lump to me but this did, i am so sorry to hear of such a loss of life my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Uncle Les (Dec 29, 2007)

You must be heart broken, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh I am so so sorry to read about your losses - what a list.... makes me feel quite sick reading it let alone thinking what you must've gone through when you opened that door..... awful for you.... oh my god


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

OMG I am so sorry for you losses 

I can't imagine what you're going through, you must be devastated !!!


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Jesus thats alot or dead reps...

You musnt feel bad though, it was as you said a malfunction.

RIP



Phil


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

*eek*

sorry for all your losses mate!


----------



## sue (Mar 17, 2005)

So sorry for your loss, can't think of anything else to say.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

I feel gutted for you mate! I can't imagine the loss you feel right now. 

Rob


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

oh no thats awful, sorry to you guys.


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

So sorry to hear about yours and busybee loses.. 

Liz and Mark.


----------



## Snow_Man_UK (Nov 20, 2006)

Gutted for you. So brave to come on and post. Take care.


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

I feel sick for you, I can only imagine what you are feeling, I'm thinking of you x


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

My heart goes out to you guys. But at least you caught it before all of them died and Some is better then none


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

the same thing happened to me a couple of months back though your losses are greater than mine.
I know just how you feel i`m only just starting to buy new animals now ,it leaves you numb.
Mine was human error its seems yours was just down to bad luck.
Keep you chin up .


----------



## unrealjill (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry to read this whole thread  At least you discovered it in time to salvage some of your pets.


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

My goodness, I'm so sorry. I can't think of much more devastating. I really hope in time you are able to start again.


----------



## Othnelia (Jul 21, 2007)

Condolences, seriously. my stomach flipped reading that list.
I will definitely take more care from now on. I cant stand losing one let alone that many.

my thoughts are with you.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Sorry to hear this  but i thought people didn't use room heaters no more, as this has happen'd to a fare few people now?


----------



## Demonique (May 5, 2007)

Hi guys, it's Grainne, since I can't get into the Irish board I'll offer condolences here. I'm so sorry about what happened to you.

I was in the shop when you brought Poppy home, she was so sweet.


----------



## Raeven (Mar 15, 2007)

So sad to read of your losses.


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

This must have been a dreadful shock to come home to, horrifying to read so many beloved pets lost their lifes in this way. All your lost pets will be waiting at the Rainbow-Bridge for that special day when you will be reunited once more.


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

OMG I so feel for you-cannot imagine what a discovery that would have been for you. The shock must been horrific. Thanks for posting and alerting us to this awful possibility. Take care.xxxx


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

i was gutted about my lil rescue leo! only had him for a month or so, i kinda expected it though. i'm not a pus** but kinda sobbed when he died as he did die right in my hand he wanted the comfort he refused to go into viv. but i really can't imagine your losses ;( gd luck with all the rest!

rip


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

Deepest condolences for all you're lost ones. Such a tragedy..


----------



## Sugababe6275 (Sep 1, 2006)

what terrible news thinking of you at this terrible time xxxxx


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

sorry to hear of your losses, that is a serious hit to take


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

i am so so sorry... this is so sad...

and thankyou for having the dignity to post this here so others may be able to learn something


----------



## monge (Oct 23, 2007)

im sorry for your loss


----------



## macca 59 (Oct 10, 2007)

we are sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## muddz123 (Mar 6, 2008)

sorry for the loss


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

OMG that awful. Sorry for your loss


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2007)

This is a truly terrible thing to happen to anyone.
Losing a pet is horrific, losing so many I cannot imagine.
Keep strong, and take whatever comfort you can from the survivors.


----------



## Duzzie (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your kind words. It would take me forever to personally reply to everyone but we really do appreciate your kind thoughts. 

Just an update, all the surviving snakes have eaten and kept the food down. We are taking this as a very good sign and hopely the survivors will not suffer any long term effects. 

We will be rebuilding our collection. Although it has been a traumatic experience, our pets mean a lot to us. We can never replace what we have lost but we have to move on and rebuild. 

Duzzie


----------

